# 06150xlt...some of my builds



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I took a few days off on the f150 build...just got my airbrush and I'm learning how to use it but for the time being I was bored...


















Toyota in progress...these rims are really ugly, so I have like 10 different sets comming, one of them is bound to look ok.


















61' Ranchero, 55' Ford PU, 31' Willys


























And here is the trailer that I started and now its on hold waiting on paint. I really need to hurry up and learn the art of airbrushing, I have 6 vehicles waiting on paint.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 14 2009, 12:41 AM~13000258
> *I took a few days off on the f150 build...just got my airbrush and I'm learning how to use it but for the time being I was bored...
> 
> 
> ...



nice boom boxes bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DITCH THE STICKS BRO AND HIT UP SCALE DREAMS .COM ! HE'LL SET YOU UP WITH RESIN SUBS SO YOU CAN HAVE A REALER LOOKING SET UP ! VERY NICE DETAIL OTHER THEN THAT !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

x2 on ditchin the stickerz bro ,other then that the boxes are sick DAMN..nice work...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks great! How about you send me those ugly hilux wheels you don't like and I'll in return ship you some subs and other stereo equipment! And you go to Scaledreams.com to fill up on more so you can keep pumping out those kicking boxes!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2009, 02:48 AM~13000560
> *Looks great! How about you send me those ugly hilux wheels you don't like and I'll in return ship you some subs and other stereo equipment! And you go to Scaledreams.com to fill up on more so you can keep pumping out those kicking boxes!
> *


As soon as my other wheels get here, I may take you up on that.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 14 2009, 08:19 AM~13001295
> *As soon as my other wheels get here, I may take you up on that.
> *


Let me know!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

good lookin detail on the sub box's


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I got a little something in the mail today! In the last two pictures are the inverted subs that I got a hold of...they are alot bigger than the ones you can buy at scale dreams. I am gonna make resins of them and also the 2 tv in the 2nd picture, so if you want a few let me know. It will be a few days before I start on them. Subs: $2.50 for the first 2 shipped then .75 each for additional ones. TVs 2.50 for 2 small and one large shipped. 










































AND FOR PROJECT59, I got my new wheels, still want these ugly @$$ wheels?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Replyed to your pm homie!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Just some more pics.



















What I got to work with...in my living room floor. apartments suck!



















My small collection, but I'm workin on it! NOT FOR SALE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES AND COLLECTION,THEM SPEAKER BOXES ARE BAD ASS BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU GOT SOME NICE BUILDS IN HERE!!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

NICE WORK MAN HEY U GOT EANEY OF THEM WITH HYDROS


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't just finish one thing...had to start a new one, now I have 5 going


1/24 99 silverado with 1/25 uptown escalade clip, shaved handles and badges. I know its been done quite a few times...but not by me. Alot of cutting and bondo, the bumper was about 3/8 too wide. Primary stages still alot of work to be done. Going with 20 up front and 22 out back. Also thinking about molding the bed to the cab?
But for not this is what it looks like.




























And the new and improved sub box...still waiting on flocking to get here.










none of my rides have hydros all air


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you will enjoy that airbrush but the compressor will fall apart in no time if you use it alot! i bought the same set up years ago! i still have and used the air brush from time to time but i have a real compressor now.


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

The build is looking great! I really like that silverado. I think it'll look better if you dont mold the bed and cab. Just my .02


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

some sick builds u got bro..those boxes are killer...hit me up if u start to sell them.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

uptown Escalade paided black










Most of my wheels


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

This is where the 99 silerado is, going black on black, flat black with the first wheeels in the last post. gonna black out the grill too.

Cut out the gas tank and started the rear of the frame, still have top cut out the front wheel wells



















Changed my mind...all smooth, no doors or body lines at all...I got alot of work ahead of me


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wheels came in today homie! ty I will get you a package out A.S.A.P.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 9 2009, 02:48 PM~13225352
> *Wheels came in today homie! ty I will get you a package out A.S.A.P.
> *



Damn that took for....ever glad you got em!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice builds homie im diggin that silverado. im gonna start on 1 similar 2 that only itll b a standard cab shortbed :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

working 6 days a week so this is all i got done


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That engine looks good homie


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I had to dig this topic up from page 8...what a slacker..I need to build more. And wth my short attn span..I started something else on tues


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13602330
> *I had to dig this topic up from page 8...what a slacker..I need to build more. And wth my short attn span..I started something else on tues
> 
> 
> ...


*
*
That sounds familiar, just don't end up like me and rollinoldskoo with too many damn projects to deal with. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

tried my hand at making decals...turned out pretty good.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

For some reason when your building the toyota high riders it uses the suspention without the skid plate...so I made it fit the higher ride suspention.










Here is the drop hitch and draw tight fabed for the 4 door high rider


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

4 door Hilux interior










Nurf bars and push bar


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass homie!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Mocked up



























rollinoldskoo bags:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Some good sh!t here bro. keep it coming...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2009, 07:42 PM~13602397
> *[/color]*
> That sounds familiar, just don't end up like me and rollinoldskoo with too many damn projects to deal with.  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Rear 4 link mock up


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

slamm it lower homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 6 2009, 10:47 PM~13809962
> *slamm it lower homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It lays frame...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 6 2009, 11:42 PM~13809890
> *Rear 4 link mock up
> 
> 
> ...






:0 some oldskoo shitz :biggrin: looks good bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

A new box..and flocked the old one, need to practice...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

boxes look real good homie. looks so realistic. great builds by tha way :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I tries to soak the rims and grill in coke to take the chrome off...It didn't work, worked last time i tried???(HELP) But anyways still gotta paint the wheels flat black, make the exaust and Frame is done



















And I lied after all glued it almost lays frame. about 1/16 shy DAMN!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think Pine-sol takes off the chrome


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo 150 the Purple lake will take off the chrome Silverado is looking good bro. Ima have to take notes on how you got this to lay low... Im startin on my Silverado right now so I'll keep looking here :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i noticed brake fluid works pretty well, just kinda slides off after u take ur part out of the fluid


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

NYX update:

Bed layout









interior mock up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn dawg, that is looking sick already.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sh!ts looking good bro  I got help up a little, but I'll ba back to workin on it shortly!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool stuff bro!  Keep up!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey 150, PM me on where you got that bed layout stuff at  tank and so forth....

Junior


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2009, 10:51 PM~13928622
> *Damn dawg, that is looking sick already.
> *


X2


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words...just got a mat and some new brushes, thought they needed to tested out. so i painted the interior and made me an exaust.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Interior is almost done...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 20 2009, 08:40 PM~13951307
> *Interior is almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam man! Silverado's lookin crazy bro can't wait to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 20 2009, 09:40 PM~13951307
> *Interior is almost done...
> 
> 
> ...


Sickk bro.... plain and simple sickk!!! :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD ON THE BUILD...BUT WHAT HAPPEND TO THE DOOR LINES?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 28 2009, 09:21 AM~14023597
> *LOOKIN GOOD ON THE BUILD...BUT WHAT HAPPEND TO THE DOOR LINES?
> *


I got carried away


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 28 2009, 10:19 AM~14023579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 28 2009, 07:21 AM~14023597
> *LOOKIN GOOD ON THE BUILD...BUT WHAT HAPPEND TO THE DOOR LINES?
> *


seems to be a funny car body :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Because I have no attention span:
95 sonoma
I'm not sure how I'm gonna do the 'arms' for the bags yet. just an idea for now.
With the frame laying, the wheels (22" Monter BLVDs) line up perfect with the axle.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Dam bro that suspension setup looks sick, cant wait to c more of it, slam that $hit bro LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thats gonna be SWEET! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Thought my s10 would look silly with that body kit on it but it looks sweet like to see that one done. Late.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thoughs subs and tvs look sweet. cant wait to see that truck painted. you know were to get stuff for a 04 ford f-150 ? :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 31 2009, 07:06 PM~14055925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking ride homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 31 2009, 10:06 PM~14055925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Looking sh!t here 150


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks killer bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@May 31 2009, 11:34 PM~14057497
> *thoughs subs and tvs look sweet. cant wait to see that truck painted. you know were to get stuff for a 04 ford f-150 ? :biggrin:
> *


what kind of stuff?


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 3 2009, 12:08 AM~14078687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding me of those parts. I have spent everyday at the hospital for a couple of weeks it just slipped my mind. 

I will put them in the mail Friday or Saturday.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

things like tail lights , grills,seats,bed covers and a realistic motor. my trucks motor is a peice of chrome painted plastic. no detail. i need the real look.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

One more wet sand and a coat or two of flat clear and the body will be done... still have to paint the grill and lights and outline the windows. Also I got some detailer window tint and, not sure how to use it...I brushed it on like it says but it came out all streaky and uneven...should I try in in the airbrush?
Anyway here is NYX almost done...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 3 2009, 01:08 AM~14078687
> *
> 
> 
> ...





them some 22's?


where can i find a set?


and your whips are looking serious bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2009, 11:35 PM~14122466
> *them some 23's?
> where can i find a set?
> and your whips are looking serious bro
> *


Those are the Hoppin Hydro's Monster 24s Tora


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 8 2009, 12:40 AM~14122517
> *Those are the Hoppin Hydro's Monster 24s Tora
> *





damn! a dime on 24's :0 shit looks sick as fawk too man, hurry up and finish lol


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2009, 11:48 PM~14122579
> *damn! a dime on 24's :0  shit looks sick as fawk too man, hurry up and finish lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 8 2009, 12:22 AM~14122360
> *One more wet sand and a coat or two of flat clear and the body will be done... still have to paint the grill and lights and outline the windows. Also I got some detailer window tint and, not sure how to use it...I brushed it on like it says but it came out all streaky and uneven...should I try in in the airbrush?
> Anyway here is NYX almost done...
> 
> ...



Looks sikk as Phawk Bro. Nice work on it.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 9 2009, 08:04 PM~13839616
> *A new box..and flocked the old one, need to practice...
> 
> 
> ...



these are sick where can i get some.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jun 8 2009, 01:30 PM~14126681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made it! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DONE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^^^ black and gold............. love them colors bro



sick ass build


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great build man.Definitely has an urban assault vehicle vibe goin'.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 11 2009, 12:13 AM~14156350
> *Great build man.Definitely has an urban assault vehicle vibe goin'.
> *



X2 Looks good Nate.. Nice build Bro. :yes:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean, murdered-out looking truck bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 10 2009, 09:59 PM~14155449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

pretty sweet bro, whats up with those fittings on the tank? info on where to find some?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 11 2009, 02:08 AM~14157869
> *pretty sweet bro, whats up with those fittings on the tank? info on where to find some?
> *


Got em fron Scaledreams...in a kit that has a tank, a compressor, line and the fittings....but i think he sales the fittings alone, if not detail master does.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 10 2009, 07:31 PM~14155063
> *DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


Dang nice


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

cool bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out bad as fuck!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

After the Sonoma is done this will be on the table...
Thanks to lowridermodels for the resin

Whats everyone's thoughts?

#1 Bagged on Black 5 stars. back full of speakers (lots of cuttin)










#2 Prostock with a big @$$ blower. Full roll cage and gutted interior (gotta cut the hood out and tub the back)










#3 Lifted on a shortened hilux frame. With the 4 Runner wheels, the 18" wheels, or the other bullet hole rims on the other Hilux. Custom winch bumper, nerf bars and tube rear bumper. ( not cutting on the body)


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Cool lookn' build. Here's my two cents. Back in the early nineties they was a real one cruzn' around my area that was lowered with a set of early nineties ZR1 Corvette wheels on it . It was a clean simple truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm likin the first option.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam that murdered out truck you got there..............................jaw dropping. made me speechless. you did a badass job man,keep it up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 21 2009, 09:31 PM~14258373
> *After the Sonoma is done this will be on the table...
> Thanks to lowridermodels for the resin
> 
> ...


I like the look of it slammed. Also im torn between that and the prostock version cuz that would definately b unique  Cant wait to c more on this one!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks good slammed


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Im with frame dragger on this one Nate. It looks good slammed but it would be cool as phawk with a pro-street attitude...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SLAM IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry: :twak: Where the hell is your work bro!!! Im waitin on this Blazer! :twak: :angry:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

i like tha pro street version. its not everyday u see a pro street suv. thers alot of slammed suvs/minis on here but not really very many pro streeted ones :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 2 2009, 02:27 PM~14652437
> *:angry: :twak: Where the hell is your work bro!!! Im waitin on this Blazer! :twak:  :angry:
> *


Well I was kinda doin something else.  

gotta few on the table before the Blazer. And i got 2 now so one is getting layed out maybe prostreet and the other one is gonna be a mini monster........one day!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Slam that blazer


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 2 2009, 06:32 PM~14653394
> *Well I was kinda doin something else.
> 
> gotta few on the table before the Blazer. And i got 2 now so one is getting layed out maybe prostreet and the other one is gonna be a mini monster........one day!
> *


 :uh: Oh ok. Well hurry that sh!t up! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Torn between Pro Streeted and Slammed. What about a combo of the 2.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 08:17 PM~14664920
> *Torn between Pro Streeted and Slammed. What about a combo of the 2.
> *


X1000
Now we're talkin'.Nice idea James.
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14664920
> *Torn between Pro Streeted and Slammed. What about a combo of the 2.
> *


yeah! what about 20 inch wire wheels in da back and 13 inch in the front? sounds very odd but its an idea i guess.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Something like this would be pretty cool.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 09:30 PM~14666792
> *Something like this would be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


 x1000


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14666792
> *Something like this would be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Thats it!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14668132
> *:wow:  Thats it!
> *


My weewee went hard!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 09:30 PM~14666792
> *Something like this would be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


Its all in the name  ........It will look sik this way


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2009, 10:30 PM~14666792
> *Something like this would be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike James.That is the exact truck that came to mind when you suggested that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2009, 12:30 AM~14666792
> *Something like this would be pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Well ... I'm back ... kinda. Its been a while but I have a little progress on the Sonoma. Just felt like doing something a little different.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i want one of those blazers, but i heard it is a shitty cast and u have to do a lot to make it right... how was ur cast when u got it? i heard the frame is pretty much un-usable?!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 AM~15809651
> *i want one of those blazers, but i heard it is a shitty cast and u have to do a lot to make it right... how was ur cast when u got it? i heard the frame is pretty much un-usable?!
> *


the 1st one i got was great and the second one will need a little work but for the most part they are pretty good casts. the frames are not too good, but a box dime doner and your ready to go.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean frame bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Clean assed frame Nate! Get ahold of me when you get a chance... I need an off LIL email to shoot you some pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 30 2009, 10:24 AM~15820578
> *Clean assed frame Nate! Get ahold of me when you get a chance... I need an off LIL email to shoot you some pics!!! :biggrin:
> *


[email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:uh: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

silverado looks wicked. i got 2 of those silverados (never finished either of them). 2 of those wheel kits also, but only one of them have the low profile tires. the other ones are too big to tuck. i got that sonoma too. i made it unibody, but i think im going to cut it apart and do something different... i dont know.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 3 2009, 10:05 PM~15866017
> *LOOKS GOOD TO ME!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2009, 12:33 AM~15866385
> *X2
> *


X 3 !


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 3 2009, 08:54 PM~15865857
> *:uh:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks good bro, got a unique style to it :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats what im aiming for in 1/16th scale..wanna do that for me? LOL

looks preety damn good here :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys...hope it looks a little better after the turbos get all plumbed up... only one problem...the turbos sit a little far back ( choppin up the fire wall )


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice turbo. i want to turbo my 1:1 s10, but short on funds...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Dec 5 2009, 02:08 AM~15877911
> *nice turbo. i want to turbo my 1:1 s10, but short on funds...
> *


I feel ya... I wanna supercharge my 1:1


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

At work crappy pic from phone..more tomorrw on the better cam...just a little quick mock up that turned in to what it is gonna be...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

OH NO! The turbos touch the wheels and I'm not gonna be able to do the body drop...only gonna lay frame DAMN!...pics later when I get home


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS LOOKING BADASS BRO!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 5 2009, 12:23 PM~15878772
> *THATS LOOKING BADASS BRO!!
> *



X2


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good.....needs a bigger throttle body :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 5 2009, 07:37 AM~15878931
> *X2
> *


X3 !


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

_OH NO! The turbos touch the wheels and I'm not gonna be able to do the body drop...only gonna lay frame DAMN!...pics later when I get home 



on a nissan dually i built, i cut the wheels almost in half, and glued the tire to the wheel, and glued the wheel to the truck to do the bodydrop and fit my engine... but it looks dumb from the top._


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Dec 5 2009, 10:06 PM~15883863
> *OH NO! The turbos touch the wheels and I'm not gonna be able to do the body drop...only gonna lay frame DAMN!...pics later when I get home
> on a nissan dually i built, i cut the wheels almost in half, and glued the tire to the wheel, and glued the wheel to the truck to do the bodydrop and fit my engine... but it looks dumb from the top.
> *


_

Yea, we're not gonna do that_


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 5 2009, 02:24 AM~15878593
> *OH NO! The turbos touch the wheels and I'm not gonna be able to do the body drop...only gonna lay frame DAMN!...pics later when I get home
> *


that came out lookin nice with the plumbing!! can u maybe re plumb a lil and turn the turbos in a lil to make the wheels fit, or is there just no room to do it? a body drop would be a good addition?! either way, i like the way it came out!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks badass bro.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the props guys, I'm still learning.

Well you see what had happen was...lol. With the motor in the correct spot the turbos are just a little too wide (pic 3). so...I moved the motor back about 1/4" and it will lay doors...next issue is to make a new hood with a little bit of cowl induction . But here is where I am for now. I am still thinking about redoing all the plumbing and putting an intercooler on it...I made one(thanks to a 59 Impala Raditor). Also like hocknberry sayd turning the turbos all the way up so that they come through the top of the hood? IDK. I'm just really tight on space on the inside of this little [email protected]@ truck.
OLD MOTOR LOCATION:
















NEW MOTOR LOCATION

















TURBOS COME THROUGH THE FIREWALL AND IN BEHIND THE DASH


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what about the wheels stickin thru the hood? other than thats its fukkin badass


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sonoma is sick as hell broseph.. Nice work Nate dogg!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 6 2009, 02:33 AM~15885968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

yo i think any cumstom turbo build is the shit, with any car, im doing a altezza with supra swap single turbo, i aint trying to be rude but i think you have the intake conected to the exuhst . u have the pipes coming from the back of the turbo, to the motor, i just thought thats were the waste gas came out through the back, any way its still freakin tight and i dont think any one notice, ill post up my setup today


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Dec 6 2009, 10:09 AM~15887034
> *yo i think any cumstom turbo build is the shit, with any car, im doing a altezza with supra swap single turbo, i aint trying to be rude but i think you have the intake conected to the exuhst . u have the pipes coming from the back of the turbo, to the motor, i just thought thats were the waste gas came out through the back, any way its still freakin tight and i dont think any one notice, ill post up my setup today
> *


FAWK! your right! How come nobody else sent this..not even me...Back to the drawing board


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

hey your shit is clean !! i usually go all out put twin coolers and shit, every time i go hard i fuck up LOL im getting my pics now


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

heres my setup, i already paited it and adding wires and what not, custom exust pipes, turbo, im doing my piping for the intercooler now, just have to wait for the cam lol i did a lot sence this pic


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagds10+Dec 5 2009, 07:06 PM~15883863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin tight!!! Sick work bro.


----------



## bagds10 (Nov 19, 2009)

is that the supra motor? i have that one and my supra got broke so im trying to find something to put it in.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bagds10_@Dec 7 2009, 03:03 AM~15896134
> *is that the supra motor? i have that one and my supra got broke so im trying to find something to put it in.
> *


It's the kit engine, with, it looks like, a scratchbuilt turbo.


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

turbo is from scratch, im doin my piping as i type, ill post the finish pic today


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Pulled this off the shelf and added a little detail like plug wires, accel ignition, nitrous bottle and fire extigusher...not much just goofin off, and not enough time to plumb my newly reworked turbos...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is my reworked turbos and intercooler plumbed and painted and my improvised work space also did a little plumbing to the chassis for the air


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SICK!!! THATS GONNA BE SWEET. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill be coming back to this page to look at that turbo setup..definitely what i need for reference. Lovin the overall look!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Dec 13 2009, 10:12 AM~15966500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ... it only too about 2 hours to do it


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Ummmm are you an air traffic controller??? Wats the deal with that work area?


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

HELL yeah man its lookin that setup is lookin sweet!!! Im feelin the truck bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Dec 13 2009, 05:15 PM~15969140
> *Ummmm are you an air traffic controller??? Wats the deal with that work area?
> *


yup


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lot of nice detail work on that so far bro, shit looks killer :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 13 2009, 04:13 PM~15969554
> *lot of nice detail work on that so far bro, shit looks killer :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 13 2009, 06:52 PM~15969432
> *yup
> *


Must have been a slow nite for the planes


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that is sick.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 13 2009, 04:47 AM~15966444
> *Here is my reworked turbos and intercooler plumbed and painted and my improvised work space also did a little plumbing to the chassis for the air
> 
> 
> ...


damn.... that truck gonna run that bottle of NOS too???? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15970062
> *damn.... that truck gonna run that bottle of NOS too????  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


No but it runs me on the mid-8 shift :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

A little more on the Noma. Ran the exaust and glue the motor in so frame is done! fixed the hood but still needs a little work rest of the truck is ready for prime and paint Enjoy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass frame bro. :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 3 2010, 11:04 PM~16174676
> *A little more on the Noma. Ran the exaust and glue the motor in so frame is done! fixed the hood but still needs a little work rest of the truck is ready for prime and paint Enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...




THAT SHITS SWEET BRO! I LIKE ALL THE DETAIL.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice setup. Nice work on the turbos.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good cool idea on the hood and nice frame work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 13 2009, 07:47 AM~15966444
> *Here is my reworked turbos and intercooler plumbed and painted and my improvised work space also did a little plumbing to the chassis for the air
> 
> 
> ...


kick ass work goin on here! but whats up with the 1st pics?! please tell me ur not an air traffic contoller buildng models?! shoes off and all! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

insane ass camber..i likeeees a lot!

and remind me not to fly into your airport! if i ever fly again that is...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

a little update on the sonoma made a grill and interior is almost done


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice work bro. :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN holmez thats is sum sick ass work..lookin good.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2010, 10:08 PM~16232173
> *a little update on the sonoma made a grill and interior is almost done
> 
> 
> ...


coming along nice bro! i like the grill, kinda looks like the grill from the Charger?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on the grill!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice sonoma


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys ... and hock, yea it kinda does now that you say somethin


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice work on the grille its diff for a gmc


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 10 2010, 12:13 AM~16241487
> *nice work on the grille its diff for a gmc
> *



X 2 !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Bored at work last night


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, HOW did you make those? :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 10 2010, 05:04 PM~16245955
> *Ok, HOW did you make those? :0
> *


 :wave: Just what you see...styrene sheet, 1/8th rod, 17 needles(IDK why 17) and really really small octagon rod a little glue and tada...oh yeah and thanks 2 rick for the 20" resin sleeves


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice work on those wheels.....and the truck is looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those wheels look cool how much the resin sleeves go for? i can think of all kinda cool ideas for wheels lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass wheels and tires homie.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks fellas!




> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 10 2010, 06:35 PM~16246518
> *those wheels look cool how much the resin sleeves go for? i can think of all kinda cool ideas for wheels lol
> *


I got em from rick several months ago on his 4sale thread...I don't know if he still can get em or what but i think i paid $8 for 2 sets for em

Marc Nellis resin wheel lips 18"


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Waiting on it to warm up a little and when I'm here during the day to paint the Sonoma and the Hilux, so i started this...
80's Box Blazer and a nice Box S-10 for a donner. Here goes...Made a winch bumper and started the suspention. solid axle leaf spring front and back. toyota hilux axles and leafs so they are a little wide and the wheels stick out. the front axle was cut and the differential off set. making a 3 shock setup for the front. I'm not going with these wheels, I'll be putting the ones that i made in it. I'll try to get a few better pics of the bumper...ok enought rambeling enjoy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shoulda made you some shackles up front to even out them leafs  but other then that.................. looks good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That blazer is awesome!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Blazer looks good bro!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks!




> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 20 2010, 12:21 AM~16347070
> *shoulda made you some shackles up front to even out them leafs   but other then that.................. looks good bro
> *


I know what your talking about but the front leafs are backwards because the are offset from some reason and if i turn it around where the shackle is in the front it makes the wheels sit too far back and if i add shackes to the front it makes it to high...but yea i agree with you.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO! CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL OF THEM FINISHED. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 20 2010, 01:17 AM~16347875
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO! CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL OF THEM FINISHED. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: me either...if they ever get done


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:twak: THEY'LL GET DONE. IT MIGHT JUST TAKE A LITTEL WHILE. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 20 2010, 01:46 AM~16347465
> *Thanks!
> I know what your talking about but the front leafs are backwards because the are offset from some reason and if i turn it around where the shackle is in the front it makes the wheels sit too far back and if i add shackes to the front it makes it to high...but yea i agree with you.
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

blazers lookin good bro! even though the rockers would look better on the pavement! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2010, 10:08 PM~16232173
> *a little update on the sonoma made a grill and interior is almost done
> 
> 
> ...




freakin sweet


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 20 2010, 03:50 PM~16352590
> *blazers lookin good bro! even though the rockers would look better on the pavement!  :biggrin:
> *


patience grasshopper...I have another, but I gotta get some of these projects done.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Blazer is definately different, but i like it :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Why not start another project! This is the 2nd trailer that I've done. Just a little balsa wood and and lttle styrene and tada! Still have to paint the wheel covers and add some ramps.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you build some fuckin badass shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2010, 02:13 AM~16696909
> *Why not start another project! This is the 2nd trailer that I've done. Just a little balsa wood and and lttle styrene and tada! Still have to paint the wheel covers and add some ramps.
> 
> 
> ...



That trailer is kool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2010, 03:13 AM~16696909
> *Why not start another project! This is the 2nd trailer that I've done. Just a little balsa wood and and lttle styrene and tada! Still have to paint the wheel covers and add some ramps.
> 
> 
> ...





look real good nate


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2010, 12:13 AM~16696909
> *Why not start another project! This is the 2nd trailer that I've done. Just a little balsa wood and and lttle styrene and tada! Still have to paint the wheel covers and add some ramps.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 20 2010, 03:26 PM~16353469
> *patience grasshopper...I have another, but I gotta get some of these projects done.
> *


well maybe u should deal one off 2 me and i could build it up while u take car of ur other biz?! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 24 2010, 09:23 PM~16715553
> *well maybe u should deal one off 2 me and i could build it up while u take car of ur other biz?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Trailer looks good bro. I gots me one of them scratch built too... LOL but it's carrying all of my landscaping stuff...

NVD

Also, we need to get together for that next build soon


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 24 2010, 10:19 PM~16716239
> *Also, we need to get together for that next build soon
> *



:yes:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Lookin good dude, its gettin the wheels in my head turning


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass brother!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks cool i like the double step up


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 7 2010, 09:56 PM~16824934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice start bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks prety damn slick bro... Nice frame work  :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice start on the dime bro.Frame looks great aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 8 2010, 01:56 AM~16824934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsdown: 

























:biggrin: j/p foo :thumbsup: shit looks real good so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Frame work looks good!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nate, that f350 bumper and grille went out today. No confro numbers tho.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 8 2010, 12:56 AM~16824934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

oh did I mention...........................













Thats some nice engineering homie !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the props guys! And thanks LOW I owe you 1 !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a little update on the x-cab box dime...










up










down











And thanks to lowandbeyond for the idea and candybluess for the deep dish walkthrough I came up with these


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 13 2010, 02:22 PM~16881085
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO!!
> *


x2. :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Darren and Travis...great idea on those wheels bro

Interior bucket started...gonna need a huge trans tub, Body work almost done, and made a longer driveshaft


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean work Nate


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 13 2010, 08:30 PM~16882464
> *Clean work Nate
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 13 2010, 09:30 PM~16882464
> *Clean work Nate
> *






X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16824934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hell yah! a square body excab! and the frame looks sick as fuck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16824934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass s10


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Sick ass work on the Box Nate... :wow: 

And you gotta let me know how you did the big wheels up :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 14 2010, 09:30 AM~16885689
> *And you gotta let me know how you did the big wheels up :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Thanks.... but :twak: :no:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

UPDATE! This is my idea...? Still have to figure out how to make the top support...but its comming along I guess


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 14 2010, 08:41 AM~16886223
> *UPDATE!  This is my idea...? Still have to figure out how to make the top support...but its comming along I guess
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

excellent engineering !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

THANKS!


I'm kinda hoping that I can figure out a little better working bag cause this thing really works! And the other set up i made is ugly!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 14 2010, 09:41 AM~16886223
> *UPDATE!  This is my idea...? Still have to figure out how to make the top support...but its comming along I guess
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks really good!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 14 2010, 12:41 PM~16886223
> *UPDATE!  This is my idea...? Still have to figure out how to make the top support...but its comming along I guess
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Nice bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats fuckin crazy and I like it!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that cantilever setup looks good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good man. im doin about the same setup with travis's frame, and im considering using tube like balloons, to give the effect of a air filled bag all up and deflated when down...

just an idea im tryin. awesome setup!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 15 2010, 10:35 PM~16901279
> *looks good man.  im doin about the same setup with travis's frame, and im considering using tube like balloons, to give the effect of a air filled bag all up and deflated when down...
> 
> just an idea im tryin.  awesome setup!
> *


Ive used ballon animal ballons but i want something that looks more "real"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

good luck with that. i did something on *Orange Crush* with an o-ring on both sides and used crinkled black tape , i took the sticky off the inside so it would open & close like a real bag...but i didnt stick with it. I gotta redo that setup come to think about it..lol.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 14 2010, 06:41 PM~16886223
> *UPDATE!  This is my idea...? Still have to figure out how to make the top support...but its comming along I guess
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: Juat a little update...still tryin to figure this stupid suspention out...its not gonna move its too much of a pain in the ass just to get it this way. SORRY some of the pics are fuzzy...need a smoke!


----------



## [email protected]irth (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: thats sick bro! sick work for sure  nice attention to detail on that set up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 08:50 PM~16922437
> *:wow:  thats sick bro! sick work for sure   nice attention to detail on that set up
> *


x2. :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Update on the x-cab dime...going with a flat green/military theme with tan interior.

and the interior tub is almost done!



















And the Somoma graphics are done...time to lay some paint here soon! Never done it before I hope it turns out :dunno: 



















hood










tailgate










side











And look for this paint one day on a yota! :wow:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

cantilever looks cool. nice work


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 1 2010, 01:36 AM~17062599
> *
> And look for this paint one day on a yota!  :wow:
> 
> ...



:uh: You already have paint like that on a Yota....... :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17062599
> *Update on the x-cab dime...going with a flat green/military theme with tan interior.
> 
> and the interior tub is almost done!
> ...



lOOKIN' good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep us posted.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks killer bro.Keep the progress comin.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 31 2010, 10:36 PM~17062599
> *Update on the x-cab dime...going with a flat green/military theme with tan interior.
> 
> and the interior tub is almost done!
> ...


comin along nice as hell nate!!! if u could be positive it would really work, i might use ur rear frame work 2 re-do my 1:1 bodied mazda?! it came out really nice!! keep it comin big dog!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work bro...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Hock...It moved before I glued the bags in, I really like the cantlevier setup (idk how to spell it)


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

frame looks good...that ranger paint is old school gonna be alot of masking to do it but would be cool to see some old trends brought back


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Interior is done on the x-cab dime...and frame is done except for the exaust...Going with a military theme green/tan/black. all green body with a big ass star on the hood and doors. Still have a little more body work to do. Rims and grill are black washed just a little to take the shine off.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really good bro!! Gonna be different for sure...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 10 2010, 01:18 AM~17149748
> *Interior is done on the x-cab dime...and frame is done except for the exaust...Going with a military theme green/tan/black. all green body with a big ass star on the hood and doors. Still have a little more body work to do. Rims and grill are black washed just a little to take the shine off.
> 
> 
> ...




LoOking BAD as phawk Nate :wow: Cant wait to see this one done bro....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2010, 05:31 AM~17151017
> *LoOking BAD as phawk Nate :wow:  Cant wait to see this one done bro....
> *




X2!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 10 2010, 07:18 AM~17149748
> *Interior is done on the x-cab dime...and frame is done except for the exaust...Going with a military theme green/tan/black. all green body with a big ass star on the hood and doors. Still have a little more body work to do. Rims and grill are black washed just a little to take the shine off.
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the color scheme


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looking good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 9 2010, 10:18 PM~17149748
> *Interior is done on the x-cab dime...and frame is done except for the exaust...Going with a military theme green/tan/black. all green body with a big ass star on the hood and doors. Still have a little more body work to do. Rims and grill are black washed just a little to take the shine off.
> 
> 
> ...



i did somethin like that with the 41, but itstead of havin a look of new..i sanded mine down on the decal sheet before i stuck it in water..giving this effect.

















just a idea to send along. Lovin this build btw.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WHERED YOU GET THE RIMS :0 :0 :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

THANKS FELLAS! :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 10 2010, 03:04 PM~17152930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got em in a wheel lot I got from beto like a year ago


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn.. id been searchin for them thangs forever for my mustang...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 08:08 PM~17154485
> *damn.. id been searchin for them thangs forever for my mustang...
> *


Wish I knew that before I painted them and glued em on...
































but I have another set. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, im not spendin any dough on models right now :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

The WIP line up! Comming soon to a bookshelf near me!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice lineup all of em look good


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 09:37 PM~17325443
> *nice lineup all of em look good
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

A little update on the PATHFOUND! Tryin to get it ready for Heartland, I cant make it but Candy is gonna take it for me :biggrin: Thanks homie! But anyways, Painted the window trim and door handles...Add the DragLo to the speaker box...Right now waiting for the chassis to dry. Nothin special underneath just curbside. Also add the sun visors w/ monitors and the flipdown monitor, for a total of 8 all togeather :biggrin: Also Put a DragLo tag on the back and it will have a Dynasy tag on the front. Sould be done it time, just not gonna have my Build off done.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

DAMN NATE ITS LOOKIN SICK!! GREEN TOO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 15 2010, 11:45 PM~17502740
> *DAMN NATE ITS LOOKIN SICK!! GREEN TOO!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


the underside is gonna look something like this just need to add the exaust and cross members but.......as you can see I cheated on the rear, I didn't have much room the make the frame like on the 4runner so I split the axle in half and it will just be glued to the bottom of the interior tub.. :uh: I know I know! ITS CURBSIDE! Give me a break! :happysad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good nate :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the stereo setup


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bad ass build Nate  You are puttin it DOWN!! I really like the way you got the 5th wheel on it too.


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Are them wheels and stereo set-up from aoshima?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

THANKS GUYS!




> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@May 16 2010, 01:18 PM~17506218
> *Are them wheels and stereo set-up from aoshima?
> *


yupr the amps and subs are from the yellow wheels and the tvs are from the green ones


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

DONE!

PATHFOUND!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good Nate. :thumbsup:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks badass tho i woulda left the steps off it still looks good


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that nissan is off the chain man. nice touch with the drag lo


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys...and the steps are gone!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YOU ALREADY KNOW I LOVE IT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a clean ass build man. them wheels and that color def fit it well. interior looks great too


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

All done...Quick build for the box stock buildoff ... nothing fancy, but its another one done! Emerald Green with green candy. White interior with green accents white flocked carpet. Sorry the pictues suck...the good camera's charger and x-tra batteries got solen


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Pro touring wheels. Metal 1/25th rc wheels had to dremal off the ridge around the wheel and they were a little too wide so also had to trim off the back a little so the the pegusus 23s would stretch around em still gotta make center caps or may just leave it with one big lug nut. pics suck cause its straight from my iphone


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Choppa for the bike build
THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE DONE A BIKE! Got a little work in tonight...Extended the front forks 1 3/4", so I hade to change the pitch of the neck, so I added a new renforment that extends down a little more. Lowerd the gas tank 1/4" and mocked up the handle bars...but I'm gonna go longer with them. So here ya go, 










Cut the front forks apart...










Drilled out the head and the shocks so I could add my long forks

















Its not that long now


































Just an Idea how long it its not


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bad ass bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 31 2010, 09:47 AM~17652524
> *Bad ass bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Had a few mins to build today...
Made another set of these...










Made a set of these...










Made a set of these...










And got some paint on the bike


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good nate, but u know ur DQ'd from the stock build off for using flocking right?! that didnt come with the kit! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 6 2010, 07:58 PM~17711443
> *lookin good nate, but u know ur DQ'd from the stock build off for using flocking right?! that didnt come with the kit!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks hock
Flocking was approved! post #106! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yea and I was the 1st one done  ... that shit has already been collecting dust for 2 weeks! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 12:24 PM~17527320
> *DONE!
> 
> PATHFOUND!
> ...


:wow: this mofakka clean as fuck in person!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

You can send these my way. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 10 2010, 12:19 PM~17749329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: pm me!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 10 2010, 07:36 PM~17752042
> *glad you got em!
> :twak: pm me!
> *


 :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Just cause I never put it in here...here is the chopper I did for the build off....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

And I haven't been doing nothing...lol...body work is done on the Dime! and got some paint on it...still have to make decals and clear it...Its flat olive drab and will have black stars on the doors and hood...WHO NEEDS A STINKIN RESIN X-CAB WHEN YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN?!?!














































and just a little before pic just because...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow: :0 


thats sick nate


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> And I haven't been doing nothing...lol...body work is done on the Dime! and got some paint on it...still have to make decals and clear it...Its flat olive drab and will have black stars on the doors and hood...WHO NEEDS A STINKIN RESIN X-CAB WHEN YOU CAN MAKE YOUR OWN?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 18 2010, 10:10 PM~17828881
> *you could have had a resin cab!! but you never got back to me.
> GREAT WORK ON THIS CAB THOUGH VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: WHAT WHEN! WHO!...I don't remember?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17828837
> *:wow:  :0
> thats sick nate
> *


:wave: thanks jeff :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work bro.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 18 2010, 11:05 PM~17829289
> *Badass work bro.
> *


Thanks


I'll get some better pics...(Iphone camera!)...after its cleared


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 18 2010, 09:12 PM~17828900
> *:wow: WHAT WHEN! WHO!...I don't remember?
> *


 :uh: he is right nate! he's got a perry resin square dime ex-cab i been tryin to wheel and deal since that cab hit LIL but no dice?! :uh: 
urs came out lookin jus like that resin cab though brutha!! awsome!!  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

looking good nate :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dime looks good i like the theme


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys...

Made and added my decals today...gotta go pick up some dull clear tomorrow and hope final assembly...we'll see...I promise one day I'll get a new camera and stop using my iphone camera


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 18 2010, 11:58 PM~17828792
> *
> 
> and just a little before pic just because...
> ...


What kind of wheels are these?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jun 20 2010, 01:15 AM~17836563
> *What kind of wheels are these?
> *


from a old mustang i think :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 20 2010, 12:38 AM~17835708
> *Thanks guys...
> 
> Made and added my decals today...gotta go pick up some dull clear tomorrow and hope final assembly...we'll see...I promise one day I'll get a new camera and stop using my iphone camera
> ...




that looks cool man, you did a killer job on makeing this an extended cab bro  sick work!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 10 2010, 03:50 PM~17750096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kit are these rims from, or are they off a diecrap??


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jun 20 2010, 10:34 AM~17838299
> *What kit are these rims from, or are they off a diecrap??
> *


theyre diecast


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's what I figured. Now I gotta find me a cheap diecrap for some decent rims.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Well I thought I would get final assembly on the dime done today...BUT WHAT HAD HAPPENED WAS...Got it cleared and started fitting everything together, when I realized when you body drop a truck the firewall wont fit DUH! So cut chop sand and the firewall fits not ...but in the mist of all this, somehow I managed to get a bis ass fingerprint in the clear on the roof...so in short I didn't crap done but the firewall. :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 21 2010, 01:32 AM~17842699
> *Well I thought I would get final assembly on the dime done today...BUT WHAT HAD HAPPENED WAS...Got it cleared and started fitting everything together, when I realized when you body drop a truck the firewall wont fit DUH! So cut chop sand and the firewall fits not ...but in the mist of all this, somehow I managed to get a bis ass fingerprint in the clear on the roof...so in short I didn't crap done but the firewall.  :uh:
> *



I hate when that happens, keep at it homie, you'll get it done.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 21 2010, 01:14 PM~17845812
> *I hate when that happens, keep at it homie, you'll get it done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: But your like :uh: and then you wanna :banghead: you might even :rant: but its just clear...a little sanding and a new coat on the roof and its all good


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

The wife wanted to build a car so... 06 Mustang GT color-50's Aqua all box stock except the wheels, fatter exaust tips and shaved door handles and gas tank. This is her first build that she did 95% all on her own...the only thing I did was help and show her what went where. She even did all the body work and painted it with the airbrush.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet mustang! good job!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 24 2010, 08:56 AM~17875009
> *The wife wanted to build a car so... 06 Mustang GT color-50's Aqua all box stock except the wheels, fatter exaust tips and shaved door handles and gas tank. This is her first build that she did 95% all on her own...the only thing I did was help and show her what went where. She even did all the body work and painted it with the airbrush.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: shes off to a good start


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 AM~17875471
> *sweet mustang! good job!
> *


x2. She done awesome work! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 24 2010, 10:56 AM~17875009
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

NEW MOTOR LOCATION

















TURBOS COME THROUGH THE FIREWALL AND IN BEHIND THE DASH








[/quote]

hows this truck comin?? :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 24 2010, 11:42 AM~17875765
> *hows this truck comin?? :biggrin:
> *



ummm....its primed :uh: and wating for paint, the motor had been redone and the frame and interior is done. I have the graphics done for one side but still have to mirror them and get em cut out. Should be the next one I start back on after the xcab is done


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Wifey says thanks for all the kind words....

On the other hand... FUUUUUUUUU..... pulled out the xcab dime to finish it and the top of the cab is FUBAR its all milky. I think it was too humid last night when i recleared it cause i had to sand it wash it an dry it to get the fang finger print out of the clear.... unless i can sand it out again! its off to the pond! And lots more body work! So.... I pulled out the silver and blue f150 that i started about a year ago cause i just got the paint finished this week! An when i was putting the bed on the freekin c-notch broke and the bed wont fit right! What a flipin night.... Off to bed pissed off, but i guess its better to be pissed than pisses on! Fresh start tomorrow... I hope! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17880992
> *Wifey says thanks for all the kind words....
> 
> On the other hand... FUUUUUUUUU..... pulled out the xcab dime to finish it and the top of the cab is FUBAR its all milky. I think it eas too humid last night unless i can sand it out its iff to the pond! So.... I pulled out the silver and blue f150 that i started about a year ago cause i just got the paint finished this week! An when i was putting the bed on the freekin c-notch broke and the bed wont fit right! What a flipin night.... Off to bed pissed off, but i guess its better to be pissed than pisses on! Fresh start tomorrow... I hope! Ahhhhhhh
> *


buff it out with tamiya


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Got them door panels bro. :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jun 24 2010, 10:30 PM~17881002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sucking at painting right now so...I wanted to do some fab work...

The Idea:










The execution:

Cut the sleeper off, made a new back for the cab, filled in the exaust stacks and roof lights


























Chopped the frame down










Rear suspention: lowered


















Front suspention: used a old hot rot rod suspention on top of the leafs










So this is where the frame sits now










The bed is in the pond getting it swim on, has been shortened by 1/4" in the front and will have to be narrowed by 1/4" or so. Also input on the breather and oil cooler on the cab...put it on or get rid of them to clean the cab up more?

COMMENTS WELCOME good or bad...prefer good though :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

i like it i have a similar idea for one of my old pete's


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

pretty bad ass Nate :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bro. :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2010, 06:16 PM~17900083
> *Badass bro.  :0  :0
> *


X2!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SICK NATE I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17903516
> *Thanks guys...
> 
> 
> ...


Unique idea bro, I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats pretty bad ass bro.... Now I know what to do with mine that I chopped up... lol


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 27 2010, 11:49 PM~17903634
> *Thats pretty bad ass bro.... Now I know what to do with mine that I chopped up... lol
> *


 :yes: i just opened that one up and started choppin :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 28 2010, 12:37 AM~17903516
> *Thanks guys...
> 
> 
> ...


this is kool as shit!! i like it..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass the bed goes pretty good with it but i think it looked better with the bed even with the bottom of the cab without the fill piece...the top of the hood and the top of the bed flowed alot better...you could raise the front fenders instead of lowering the bed...just an idea i still like it either way and its a cool idea


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

a little bed work tonight...sides are nice and smooth and cut it down by 7/16", and made a wood floor. After I smoothed the tailgate I then realized that it had to be cut to so I have to go back and redo it. o well....



















Without pipes










with pipes...deff will have pipes!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Little update...did some body work no rivets all over the cab and hood shaved door handles. On the hood I sahved the pete badges on the sides along with the ridge down the middle of the cab...and I painted and put the motor togeather.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 1 2010, 09:15 AM~17933957
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO!!!
> *




x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that bitch is fuckin sick! sick work mayne :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:uh: still got alot more body work to do... But


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking pretty sweet Nater!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

A little update on the Pete, havent done much but...Workin on somethin else


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 18 2010, 03:23 PM~18076131
> *A little update on the Pete, havent done much but...Workin on somethin else
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: im likin this one!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 18 2010, 06:23 PM~18076131
> *A little update on the Pete, havent done much but...Workin on somethin else
> 
> 
> ...




this is serious!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jul 18 2010, 04:44 PM~18076250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKING GREAT NATE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 19 2010, 10:48 AM~18081001
> *THANKS
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 



its gonna be sick................ im tellin you!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 10:15 PM~18087589
> *:biggrin:
> its gonna be sick................ im tellin you!
> *


Yours is set up with this style running gear !








:biggrin: 

Its setting in body filler as we speak !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2010, 11:18 PM~18087632
> *Yours    is  set  up    with  this  style  running  gear  !
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: 


dude i cant wait to get my hands on that beast :biggrin: 

and you know me bro, if you need anything for it (plastic wise) let me know


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys

and yea mini it is lol...Its easiest way to cheat and not have to scratch build it...but the next one will be a scratch built setup! :biggrin: frame and suspention is almost done, prob tonight ...mine will be cleard tomorrow so hope to have it done by wed... we'll see


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

CAUTION WET PAINT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good nice color


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice ass color..is that one of those testors colors?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful. !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks guys




> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 08:50 PM~18132839
> *nice ass color..is that one of those testors colors?
> *


 :yes: and its :thumbsdown: I don't recommend it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

flaming orange, or fiery orange? ive used both on seperate builds..the darker of the bunch im not too thrilled with but..

what did you use as your base color?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2010, 08:18 PM~18087632
> *Yours    is  set  up    with  this  style  running  gear  !
> 
> 
> ...


MINI....this truck is fuckin awsome! i've been into this since when ever the last u posted pics!! (been awhile!!) glad to see its back out!! :biggrin: you got a how to on it at all? looks like the escalade cut to fit with a 99 silverado maybe?! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 08:52 PM~18133202
> *flaming orange, or fiery orange?  ive used both on seperate builds..the darker of the bunch im not too thrilled with but..
> 
> what did you use as your base color?
> *


If you use that Fiery Orange, Id try using a gold base coat....
paint looks great btw bro!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Firey Orange no base just on a light gray primer. Cound't get it to lay doors after it was all done, IDK what happened but whatever...its DONE!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like the exhaust is eepin it from layin? looks badass regardless theres been plenty of feature trucks that had the squat like this on smaller wheels so atleast its on 24s lol


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 07:31 AM~18134966
> *looks like the exhaust is eepin it from layin? looks badass regardless theres been plenty of feature trucks that had the squat like this on smaller wheels so atleast its on 24s lol
> *


No, its the interior pan I had it laying in the mockups but after everthing was painted and glued it just won't lay anymore idk?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

THAT DIME CAME OUT NICCCE NATE!!! uffin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 24 2010, 11:30 PM~18133891
> *Firey Orange no base just on a light gray primer. Cound't get it to lay doors after it was all done, IDK what happened but whatever...its DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


Dime looks sik Nate.Great job bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ehh, just cuz it lays out in mockup dont mean its gonna lay out after paint...seems to be my problem as well, so now i just cut an xtra lil bit out more, so i dont have any *wtf* poppin up.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, I'm done hyjacking the Drag-Lo page...so I'll put it back in here

Doorjams started...hood done, doors hung and motor is mocked up :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 02:30 AM~18213740
> *I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 


:banghead: :banghead: Damn why did I get rid of that kit!!! :banghead: :banghead:


Looks great bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 02:30 AM~18213740
> *I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer
> 
> 
> ...





thats fuckin sick man! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 25 2010, 01:08 AM~18133749
> *MINI....this truck is fuckin awsome! i've been into this since when ever the last u posted pics!! (been awhile!!) glad to see its back out!! :biggrin:  you got a how to on it at all? looks like the escalade cut to fit with a 99 silverado maybe?!  :wow:
> *





its all caddy bro :biggrin: 

and that bitch is comein to the burgh when he finishes the body work


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Aug 1 2010, 11:23 PM~18203779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and that white primer sprays so nice :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 02:30 AM~18213740
> *I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer
> 
> 
> ...


That's the plan I have too, exact same truck. I just need to get ahold of the suspension from the USA-1 kit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 01:30 AM~18213740
> *I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lift ! I got this one i been playin with 










Not as tall as yours but i was going to do a FARM lookin ride but i think i'll go wild with it may be !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

trucks look sick bro! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2010, 05:31 AM~18214605
> *its all caddy bro :biggrin:
> 
> and that bitch is comein to the burgh when he finishes the body work
> *


 :wow: sickness!! so its the escalade or the ext stretched for the truck bed?! i love this thing!!! its really gonna be ur jeff or u just wishfully thinking?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 3 2010, 09:35 PM~18220386
> *:wow: sickness!! so its the escalade or the ext stretched for the truck bed?! i love this thing!!! its really gonna be ur jeff or u just wishfully thinking?!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *





naw bro, im not bullshittin............... paid in full already  and anything he may need right now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 12:31 PM~18215817
> *
> Thanks, and that white primer sprays so nice :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: duplicolor?

remember............ its sandable  break out some lite grit sand paper or a polishing kit and wetsand that primer........... make sure its as smooth as you want the color and clear to be


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2010, 07:08 PM~18220707
> *naw bro, im not bullshittin............... paid in full already   and anything he may need right now
> *


LUCKYYYYYY! :biggrin: would make a sick ass tow pig!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18220746
> *LUCKYYYYYY!  :biggrin: would make a sick ass tow pig!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for hyjackin my thread fools! :biggrin:

Mini...I like it!

Jeff... yup duplicolor and will do!

everyone else THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18222721
> *Thanks for hyjackin my thread fools! :biggrin:
> 
> Mini...I like it!
> ...


 :happysad: sorry nate!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18230773
> *:happysad: sorry nate!
> *


Just givin ya'll a hard time (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 01:30 AM~18213740
> *I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer
> 
> 
> ...


my duallys body and rims would look SICK on that.. i almost did that with it


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 11:17 PM~18242023
> *my duallys body and rims would look SICK on that.. i almost did that with it
> *


DO IT!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

PRIMED!

Shaved handles, gas tank, roll pan and winshield wiper cowl


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice...dont u hate colored plastic fuckin bleed threw lol


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 8 2010, 08:45 AM~18256177
> *nice...dont u hate colored plastic fuckin bleed threw lol
> *


I think the pastel pink is kinda cute lol I'm thinking about a dark red so it shouldn't matter too much but its kinda annoying tho


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice bro, but Pink isnt your color.... I much rather prefer something a little less femmy, unless the wifey is building it :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Update :biggrin: frame is done cept the exaust and a few touch up spots and the motor is done and in... it will have an intercooler after the body is painted


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 8 2010, 11:15 PM~18261888
> *Update :biggrin: frame is done cept the exaust and a few touch up spots and the motor is done and in... it will have an intercooler after the body is painted
> 
> 
> ...


me like


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18213740
> *I was gonna wait till it was done to post pics...but IDK if I'm gonna get it painted before we move so ... here it is in primer
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 9 2010, 02:15 AM~18261888
> *Update :biggrin: frame is done cept the exaust and a few touch up spots and the motor is done and in... it will have an intercooler after the body is painted
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Interior done :biggrin: maybe paint in the morning before it gets to hot and humid..we'll see. the amp is just kinda taped up there just so you get the idea but it will be attached to the back of the cab


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks like shit :cheesy: send it to me  










































im just playin :biggrin: shit looks tight nate!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 10 2010, 01:49 AM~18271973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie that interior is so freakin' clean and unique !!!!!!!!!!! I love those speakers in the pods behind the seats, then the seats fold down to expose them !!! CLEVER !!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! :biggrin: No paint today just realized i need to make the door panels :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SICK NATE!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 10 2010, 12:09 PM~18274092
> *LOOKS SICK NATE!!
> *



x2 bro, and if you dont want to send it to Jeff, you can send it to ME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! :biggrin:


Well everything is pretty much packed up and getting ready to move to NOLA in 2 weeks! So no building for the next few weeks...see ya'll soon!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior looks clean bro.... Good luck with the move and we will be waiting for you here when you come back...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good nate!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 9 2010, 10:49 PM~18271973
> *Interior done :biggrin: maybe paint in the morning before it gets to hot and humid..we'll see. the amp is just kinda taped up there just so you get the idea but it will be attached to the back of the cab
> 
> 
> ...


this is lookin sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

The girls are out of town so I got a little "me time"... first time to really get to build since the move 3 1/2 weeks ago...so I came up with this today! Made the wheels, cut a 1/2" off the front of the bed, full frame, started the interior, filled in the holes in the back of the cab and motor is done. :biggrin: I know!...another project with so may others not even done. :uh:


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

mannnn you have some awesome skills when it comes to making sick trucks  

hope my stuff looks that clean soon  just gotta keep at it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Truck's coming out sick, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats just badass man!...you puttin me to shame on a good ole silvy! those rims are the shit too man! :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 29 2010, 08:21 PM~18696391
> *The girls are out of town so I got a little "me time"... first time to really get to build since the move 3 1/2 weeks ago...so I came up with this today! Made the wheels, cut a 1/2" off the front of the bed, full frame, started the interior, filled in the holes in the back of the cab and motor is done.  :biggrin: I know!...another project with so may others not even done.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



this is one of the baddest trucks ive seen bad ass combo bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! The wheels are HH 20's, cut out the centers and the new centers are the inserts for the USA-1 Monster truck.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 30 2010, 01:20 AM~18698327
> *this is one of the baddest trucks ive seen bad ass combo bro
> *



X's 2 Thats SICK Nate!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bro!! Just phawking SICK!!! Sweet job man...... So sad I gave up that USA-1 now


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm putting 1113's on something! for the first time ever!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nate, PM me your addy, I got the glass from the 66 Chevelle wagon for you..


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Pulled to 1500 back out and played a little, wha cha think?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 12 2010, 10:29 AM~18790143
> *I'm putting 1113's on something! for the first time ever!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



Can't wait for this one ! That grill is sick !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

flat black & red...or is that satin black..either way..looks evil..and sinister


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

FLAT but the flash made it shiny


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 16 2010, 12:18 PM~18822974
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice work bro


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

My internet at the hose is busted, so here is a few crappy pics from my iphone of what I did last night.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn thas nice as hell nate.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro.... sick work on the frame and that roll cage is kick ass!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 17 2010, 08:41 PM~18835470
> *My internet at the hose is busted, so here is a few crappy pics from my iphone of what I did last night.
> 
> 
> ...



Well Nate, unfortunately, your internet shouldnt run through your HOSE bro! I think that's probably why it's not working :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 19 2010, 07:36 PM~18854993
> *Well Nate, unfortunately, your internet shouldnt run through your HOSE bro! I think that's probably why it's not working :roflmao:
> *


Nice Jr! :biggrin: i'm on my phone


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Got bored last night... oh and FYI - this kits is a POS! AMT Daisy Jeep. Lots of flash on the parts and the plastic feels cheap and flimsy


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good Nater! I thought the same thing about the kit. But that looks cool as hell!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thx JR!


and a little more work in today... Photoeched leafs anyone? :biggrin:



















Those things are a pain in the ass


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 10 2010, 10:02 PM~19037235
> *Thx JR!
> and a little more work in today... Photoeched leafs anyone? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



SWEEEET!! I can show you a scratchbuilt way on those too!!  


Where'd them rims come from?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

jeff gave me a site for scratch built ones... but ilike the photoetched ones :biggrin: and the wheels/tires are from a hilux and streached ( how to by LB808 )


scratch building shocks right now... pics up soon


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin badass man! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro... Seems a few of us are workin on some Lifted shit...
You, Matt, Brian... and I got a little sumthin in the works too....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! ... A little update, scratch built shock and winch is in and the inside of the lights are painted (no lenses yet)






































Also here are some pics through a magnifying glass, so you can see the detail and my half-ass work! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 15 2010, 07:18 PM~18822974
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: O M G


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 12 2010, 12:23 AM~19048713
> *:wow:  :wow:  O M G
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's what happened last night....

Jeep trans with a Chevy V-6... still have a little touch up to do on the paint and needs some plug wires but you get the Idea. Now off to the Lab, the wife/kid are gone for a week so time to get my build on! and I just got my rear leafs from Rick today! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that jeep looks good sofar the lil vortec fits well...r the leafs strong at all or do they flex real bad?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 16 2010, 09:58 AM~19081291
> *that jeep looks good sofar the lil vortec fits well...r the leafs strong at all or do they flex real bad?
> *


The way this I have them bent alot, they don't flex without pushing down on them. But I think if you don't put such a drastic bend in them like I did then they would be alot softer.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Frame DONE! body is in paint right now...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Forking bad ass Nater.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 16 2010, 04:59 PM~19083980
> *Frame DONE! body is in paint right now...
> 
> 
> ...


tHAT'S LOOKIN GOOD BRO !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! :biggrin:



DONE!...Funk this kit! hood don't close!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Jeep looks good Nate.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 16 2010, 09:28 PM~19087953
> *Thanks guys! :biggrin:
> DONE!...Funk this kit! hood don't close!
> 
> ...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Not happy with the paint but...its goin on the shelf and I'll dip it ( for the 4th time) later.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I think this much detail is illegal in some countrys..


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

next up... project 66 Fairlane


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19097062
> *Thanks guys!
> 
> next up... project 66 Fairlane
> ...



Suspension is all mocked up. So here how its gonna it. I used all the stock parts, just flipped the spindles in the front, and moved the front of the leafs to the inside of the frame. After I get it all cleaned up and ready for paint, I'll put some more pics up. The wheels are from a diecrap, wide rear and cut 1'4 off the front to make them a little skinnier. Thinkin about a like blue metallic and flat black on the paint with cream interior.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 18 2010, 01:36 AM~19098796
> *Suspension is all mocked up. So here how its gonna it. I used all the stock parts, just flipped the spindles in the front, and moved the front of the leafs to the inside of the frame. After I get it all cleaned up and ready for paint, I'll put some more pics up. The wheels are from a diecrap, wide rear and cut 1'4 off the front to make them a little skinnier. Thinkin about a like blue metallic and flat black on the paint with cream interior.
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2010, 08:59 AM~19099851
> *nice !
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2010, 09:59 AM~19099851
> *nice !
> 
> 
> ...




x3 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 17 2010, 11:43 PM~19097062
> *Thanks guys!
> 
> next up... project 66 Fairlane
> ...





:wow: :0 :wow: getter done!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

FORD 427 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Engine looks good bro...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 20 2010, 12:19 AM~19115318
> *FORD 427  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT THATS A NICE ENGINE :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT BUILDS GONNA LOOK SICK NATE!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin: ThAnKs!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

chassis is done... interior is next






































And here is the final stance and the rims painted flat black.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats lookin real nice...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 12:20 PM~19132612
> *Thats lookin real nice...
> *


Thanks james... the body is in color as we speak... but here is my inspiration cept mine's blue


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

See Im not much for Fords, but Ive always liked this car....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Looks freakin awesome Nate!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Nov 18 2010, 01:36 AM~19098796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro u know im LOVIN this build! That stance is sick! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice color....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys... as long as the weather holds up, it should have clear on it tomorrow afternoon...then a little wet sanding and final assembly on wed hno:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE...
THAT FAIRLANE IS LOOKIN SWEET BRO...
YA GONNA DO THE HOOD SILVER LIKE THE 1-1 OR PAINTED LIKE THE REST OF THE CAR?


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 22 2010, 10:13 PM~19137959
> *ORALE...
> THAT FAIRLANE IS LOOKIN SWEET BRO...
> YA GONNA DO THE HOOD SILVER LIKE THE 1-1 OR PAINTED LIKE THE REST OF THE CAR?
> *


Black :biggrin: and plan on "washing" the grill too


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

The Ford is coming together very nicely  and the suspension on that Jeep is siick. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 22 2010, 10:20 PM~19138033
> *The Ford is coming together very nicely   and the suspension on that Jeep is siick.  Keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Moze and welcome to DYNASTY!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

interior done except for seat belts and an outside pic of the paint before wetsanding

interior is the same color as the car with a light tan inlay on the seats & very lightly flocked


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 01:22 PM~19152656
> *interior done except for seat belts and an outside pic of the paint before wetsanding
> 
> interior is the same color as the car with a light tan inlay on the seats & very lightly flocked
> ...


nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 11:22 AM~19152656
> *interior done except for seat belts and an outside pic of the paint before wetsanding
> 
> interior is the same color as the car with a light tan inlay on the seats & very lightly flocked
> ...


Interior came out really nice, like the color combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 02:22 PM~19152656
> *interior done except for seat belts and an outside pic of the paint before wetsanding
> 
> interior is the same color as the car with a light tan inlay on the seats & very lightly flocked
> ...



You're a freaking MONSTER!! Looks awesome Nate!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Started wet sanding... need more tho


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

all polished out... final assembly tomorrow! Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

for Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 03:51 PM~19202318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: you dug this one from a few pages back. I messed up the paint on the hood, so Its all done but the hood... :uh: 

And started a Tahoe last night... pics later


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Newest project... Tahoe snapper kit will have Full frame and opened the hood with a chevy 409 from a 62 bel air. No idea on the colors yet.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

FIRST TIME FOILING.. and the first try! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 1 2010, 12:19 AM~19206490
> *FIRST TIME FOILING.. and the first try!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


great job...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:37 PM~19206637
> *great job...
> *


Thanks bro! 

I've only had this sheet of BMF for about a year and was kinda scared that I would fudge it up...but got a few people to tell me how to do it right. So I finally just said its time to learn, alot easier that I thought it would be! WOOHOO! Thanks Jeff and Darren for the help!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Frame started ... clear? :wow: still debating on whether or not to find some micro LEDs ... never seen it before so i thought WHY NOT?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 2 2010, 08:50 PM~19223783
> *Frame started ... clear? :wow: still debating on whether or not to find some micro LEDs ... never seen it before so i thought WHY NOT?
> 
> 
> ...


that front bumpers gonna be hangin in the air with the running boards on the ground! :0 but with them big ass wheels, what other choice is there right?!  looks good


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 2 2010, 09:58 PM~19223861
> *that front bumpers gonna be hangin in the air with the running boards on the ground! :0 but with them big ass wheels, what other choice is there right?!   looks good
> *


front air dam?...

but the runnin boards are molded...thought about cuttin them off anyways ...got lots of room under the floor for the frame w/o a body drop


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> Frame started ... clear? :wow: still debating on whether or not to find some micro LEDs ... never seen it before so i thought WHY NOT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here bro!!  For the Tahoe, I would use the front air dam off of the original chassis mounted to the bumper somehow. Just a thought.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

clear frame..and no clear engine? need to find that Dale Earnhardt clear kit...you'd have all types of parts to go with this.  

And yea lights are a must!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 11:12 PM~19224001
> *clear frame..and no clear engine?  need to find that Dale Earnhardt clear kit...you'd have all types of parts to go with this.
> 
> And yea lights are a must!
> *


x2 on all that!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Dec 2 2010, 10:07 PM~19223962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What! Where! I dont like Earnfart but i'l likin this clear stuff you speak of


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it was a limited numer kit i believe..but i could be mistaken on it. Ive only ever seen 1 built completely & you can see right thru it like a piece of glass...except the decals are normal on the car. Google it, it might pop up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres one for $25 btw

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/clt/2078310966.html



and yet another one on ebay for less than that
http://compare.ebay.com/like/260622046055?...4=263602_304692


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I found a couple of pics...but what else is clear besides the body/chassis/rollcage and wheels? I the whole kit clear? and people are just painting the motor?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah basically. the entire kit is clear, minus tires and decals as far as i know.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

found this guy...

http://public.fotki.com/AAJOTERI/joes_mode...cage.html#media


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmm..hard to tell what is and isnt clear in the box.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 10:37 PM~19224249
> *hmmm..hard to tell what is and isnt clear in the box.
> *


off a listing in ebay ...

92 pieces, molded in clear with black vinyl tires

sent a few messages to different people...we'll see


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

goin by the pic below its all clear except the tires

http://www.gomotorbids.com/LotImage.cfm?Lot_ID=343829

and your welcome for makin your kit even more of a pain in the ass than it already is. LOL :biggrin: should make for a badass ride tho in any case.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 10:42 PM~19224303
> *goin by the pic below its all clear except  the tires
> 
> http://www.gomotorbids.com/LotImage.cfm?Lot_ID=343829
> *



seems that way... idk if $20 would be worth it for a motor and suspension parts for a $5 Tahoe snap kit :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 10:42 PM~19224303
> *and your welcome for makin your kit even more of a pain in the ass than it already is.  LOL :biggrin:    should make for a badass ride tho in any case.
> *



:twak: :biggrin: thx


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

buy it, and ill buy off the rest of what you dont want?? or trade or somethin...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 10:50 PM~19224394
> *buy it, and ill buy off the rest of what you dont want??  or trade or somethin...
> *


hmmmmmmm I'll let you know


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 2 2010, 09:57 PM~19224468
> *hmmmmmmm I'll let you know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

trust me them tahoe's look alot better with out the running boards on them, i cut mine off, but it's yours, u do what ya want, but that frame is kick ass, nice work. can't wait to see this thing all done up.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 30 2010, 10:46 PM~19205494
> *Newest project... Tahoe snapper kit will have Full frame and opened the hood with a chevy 409 from a 62 bel air. No idea on the colors yet.
> 
> 
> ...


this is goona be sweet!!!!! ill be keepin an eye on this one.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 3 2010, 07:51 AM~19226929
> *trust me them tahoe's look alot better with out the running boards on them, i cut mine off, but it's yours, u do what ya want, but that frame is kick ass, nice work. can't wait to see this thing all done up.
> *


looking at it tonight and if I cut off the boards I can't run the 29.69" (scale) rims. it would be the same ride height just w/o the boards... so they stay. :biggrin: 

and working on the back half of the frame right now...nothing special just a regular old c-notch.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That frame is lookin killer bro....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

update! frame is almost done... just gotta touch up the joints and wait for my doner kit to get here so I can do the suspension, just a real simple frame, nothin flashy cause its all under the truck but here it its.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Thats bad ass!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 4 2010, 11:14 PM~19239854
> *:0  Thats bad ass!!
> *



x2 Chris. Im with you. Shit is on point! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys... 

found some 2mm Leds 12 for like $10 hmmmmmm


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is gonna look wicked bro. Should put a light in the engine if ya can..or something,.lol


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

[/quote]
Hey homie taz my truck naw jus kiddin hahaha


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 19 2010, 08:18 PM~18087632
> *Yours    is  set  up    with  this  style  running  gear  !
> 
> 
> ...


Fuuucckkk taz fuckin bad dough really nice :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 4 2010, 11:12 PM~19239835
> *update! frame is almost done... just gotta touch up the joints and wait for my doner kit to get here so I can do the suspension, just a real simple frame, nothin flashy cause its all under the truck but here it its.
> 
> 
> ...




you make that shit look easy lol
looks real good nate!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 4 2010, 10:47 PM~19240942-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is easy :roflmao:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

No building tonight  However I did order some LEDs and a clear Earn-fart Car! WOOHOO! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 4 2010, 07:12 PM~19239835
> *update! frame is almost done... just gotta touch up the joints and wait for my doner kit to get here so I can do the suspension, just a real simple frame, nothin flashy cause its all under the truck but here it its.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn fool thats sick!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 5 2010, 11:10 PM~19250118
> *No building tonight   However I did order some LEDs and a clear Earn-fart Car! WOOHOO!  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't soldiered in 10-15 years...

frame should be done in about an hour tho... :wow:
and taillights too :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

aight here it is wires everywhere and everything... still ALOT of work to get it to fit all in the truck


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks good Nate.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 8 2010, 11:12 PM~19278707
> *aight here it is wires everywhere and everything... still ALOT of work to get it to fit all in the truck
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 8 2010, 11:12 PM~19278707
> *aight here it is wires everywhere and everything... still ALOT of work to get it to fit all in the truck
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats tight bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats whats up bro... Nice work on the lights!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 9 2010, 12:37 AM~19278964
> *Thats whats up bro... Nice work on the lights!!!
> *



x2 :0


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks fellas! Still a long way to go though. My clear Earn-fart kit should be here in the next few days so I'll get the suspension and the motor on the frame and lighted up as soon as I get it. And still gotta figure out what to do with all these wires and the battery... I'm thinking I might just "Limo" tint the cargo area windows and put em back there with a sub wall behind the back seat. Also gonna figure out a new front grill so it can have lights too! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now this is getting interesting Nate! and awesome work with the lights. I gotta get me some of those...after the 59's and its lights gets done.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that frame is sick looks crazy all lit up


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

this shit should be on tron legacy..


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Revell "T" Roadster Flat black with tan interior.

Real leather seat and lightly flocked carpet / Grill off of a 29 Ford PU / Chopped Vert top / Kit motor but added the supercharger and resin scoop and plug wires / Rear dually tires are from a 32 Caddy V16 / Scratch built tow boom /


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 19 2010, 10:06 PM~19371996
> *here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!
> 
> 
> ...


frame is sick 
:wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 04:24 PM~19942387
> *Revell "T" Roadster Flat black with tan interior.
> 
> Real leather seat and lightly flocked carpet / Grill off of a 29 Ford PU / Chopped Vert top / Kit motor but added the supercharger and resin scoop and plug wires / Rear dually tires are from a 32 Caddy V16 / Scratch built tow boom /
> ...


ahh there we go sweet build.. :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks bro


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

i seen pics of that rod on facebook yesterday 

you have done heaps since then


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 23 2011, 08:30 PM~19944745
> *i seen pics of that rod on facebook yesterday
> 
> you have done heaps since then
> *


I stayed up until 6am this morning finishing it.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks like I haven't done shit in the past month but just wanted to say :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: sup Foo!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 19 2011, 07:37 AM~20127397
> *:wave: sup Foo!
> *


what up V :h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:h5: not much bro. It's dead as hell i here lately. I am workin on my 57 Wagon, and tryin like hell to finish a MODEL for once LOL


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

Some of the ugliest models I have ever seen and I mean that, are you blind by any chance :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sounds like someone didnt get mama's tit this morning. GTFO with that stoopid shit man.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 19 2011, 01:19 PM~20128307
> *sounds like someone didnt get mama's tit this morning.  GTFO with that stoopid shit man.
> *



Here is "his" build. Looks like Eso's to me.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=583482&hl=


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Mar 19 2011, 11:16 AM~20128282
> *Some of the ugliest models I have ever seen and I mean that, are you blind by any chance  :wow:
> *


He's but hurt cause I called him out in his worthless thread. 


So don't come in here talking that shit cause you can't even build your own shit, you want someone to do it for you! SO GTFO! SHUT UP AND BUILD!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yo! I'll dig those tires and wheels out for you. I had to put all my crap away for the weekend so we can host an Airsoft war for my 12-year-old's birthday today.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 19 2011, 12:32 PM~20128737
> *Yo! I'll dig those tires and wheels out for you. I had to put all my crap away for the weekend so we can host an Airsoft war for my 12-year-old's birthday today.
> *


Thanks! No hurry bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Mar 19 2011, 09:16 AM~20128282
> *Some of the ugliest models I have ever seen and I mean that, are you blind by any chance  :wow:
> *


HEY COCK SNOT WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU CUZ...
DONT BE COMIN IN HERE WITH THIS KINDA BULLSHIT.... AND AS FAR AS MODELS GO, I AM PRETTY SURE ESOTERIC WOULDNT BE HAPPY WITH YOU CLAIMIN HIS BUILDS AS YOUR OWN...
OH AND BTW, IS THIS YOU HOLMEZ?? NICE *** BRACELET FUCKER....TAKE YOUR ASS BACK TO THE *** BAR NUTSUCKER DONT YOU NEED TO TRIP AND FALL ON SOMEONES DICK?










PRIME EXAMPLE OF A HATER... TAKE YOUR LAYITLOW APPRAISER ASS SOMEWHERE ELSE BITCH!


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 05:24 PM~19942387
> *Revell "T" Roadster Flat black with tan interior.
> 
> Real leather seat and lightly flocked carpet / Grill off of a 29 Ford PU / Chopped Vert top / Kit motor but added the supercharger and resin scoop and plug wires / Rear dually tires are from a 32 Caddy V16 / Scratch built tow boom /
> ...



Great looking build. Looking forward to seeing the 71.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 19 2011, 10:23 PM~20131966
> *Great looking build. Looking forward to seeing the 71.
> *


Thanks man! and thanks for the help on the 71 decals! the next 3 months need to hurry up lol


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 20 2011, 12:34 AM~20132027
> *Thanks man! and thanks for the help on the 71 decals! the next 3 months need to hurry up lol
> *


Glad I was able to help.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 10 2010, 07:02 PM~19037235
> *Thx JR!
> and a little more work in today... Photoeched leafs anyone? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


those wheels and tires are the shit


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

66 Fairlane is DONE!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 22 2011, 04:23 PM~20153781
> *66 Fairlane is DONE!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good i like the black hood and wheels and the stance is perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass work nate.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: Thanks!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

:wave: I'm still sniffin glue, or oh um I mean buildin, as I dig my thread up

Mustang is all smoothed up and ready for some color. Stay tuned, It's gonna get better... I hope?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good what color you goin with?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. Like it already.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 2 2011, 11:00 PM~20245125
> *:wave: I'm still sniffin glue, or oh um I mean buildin, as I dig my thread up
> 
> Mustang is all smoothed up and ready for some color. Stay tuned, It's gonna get better... I hope?
> ...


I too am sniffin glue....err...um...I mean...um...building yea thats the word! :biggrin: 

Nate, this is incredibly sick already brother. Cannot WAIT to see this one done! This is right up my alley!  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

its gonna be green and black... thinkin about a nice glossy green with some flat stripes... IDK yet


Thanks fellas...but I got a little somethin up my sleeve on this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell yeah ya do. i aint sayin a word. just sickness comin outta this place here man!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump request... Photoetch leafs / Vortec V6 swap / scratch built front and rear bumpers / scratch built shocks / resin winch / hilux KC lights / hilux swampers stretched with LB808's walkthrough / Gloss red with flat clear.
















































































[/quote]


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> Bump request... Photoetch leafs / Vortec V6 swap / scratch built front and rear bumpers / scratch built shocks / resin winch / hilux KC lights / hilux swampers stretched with LB808's walkthrough / Gloss red with flat clear.


[/quote]

Those PE leafs are sweet. Are the shackles and hangars PE also?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Great. Now i wanna trash my jeep. :0  thats badass bro. Those leafs are badass. Nice all the way around brotha. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks fellas! And yup the MAS leafs come with hangers, shackles, shock mounts, nuts and some tube for shocks but it wasnt long enough. If you dig back in my thread around NOV of last year there is a coupke pics through a magnifying glass of the leafs. These things are freekin sweeet. Rick carries em.


Also the leafs will flex and move if your shocks compress... Mine dont


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

jeep is bad ass nice build bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Not too bad this time... it was only on page 3 :uh: 

But I'm still kickin' :biggrin: 

NOT CLEARED YET! but moving along... Gold metallic base, gloss black and testors candy green... Clear tomorrow :wow:


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice green. Awesome look.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

*TO THE POND! FUCK!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dude i would run with it ! Add more clear on that ! I have never seen anything like that before so i bet it would stand out or tape it up and use it as patterns and toss some s/s mags on it and have you a 70's custom cruzer !


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2011, 08:58 PM~20385313
> *Dude  i  would  run  with  it !  Add  more  clear  on that  !  I  have  never  seen  anything  like  that  before  so  i  bet  it  would  stand  out  or  tape  it  up  and  use  it  as  patterns  and  toss  some  s/s mags  on  it  and  have  you  a  70's  custom  cruzer !
> *


lol to late its in the pond already! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 20 2011, 07:53 PM~20385278
> *TO THE POND! FUCK!
> 
> 
> ...


:0 that looks like fish eye crackle supreme!! with extra cheese!! :0 i agree with mini on the first couple pics, but you done killed it so eff it right?!  im in the dip more often then not and it sucks!! no luck my way lately!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

wet sand each step. 4000, 6000, then 8000.

keeps it clean and prevents fisheye. plus the end result will
be smooth as a baby's butt. :biggrin: 

also try sitting your clear in a REAL warm cup of water for a few minutes before spraying. ( that's if you're using a can clear.)

JM.02


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2011, 04:58 PM~20391228
> *wet sand each step. 4000, 6000, then 8000.
> 
> keeps it clean and prevents fisheye. plus the end result will
> ...


yup all outta da can :thumbsup: thanks Trend!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

looks like the clear reacted with the testors paint, too bad, that color looked awesome. I have never been a fan of testors paint, seems to only have real good results when sprayed all testors.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

48 Woody turned into a 48 Wagon Bomb... enjoy

the idea










used the decals to make panel fillers










a little bit of putty haha










a little sanding and made a visor and skirts


















more filler and sanding and a little primer (still got a little body work to do) but you get the idea


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Different. Cool idea.


----------

